# Video Format Options???



## bigpig (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a ? for you video guys. I bought a Panasonic video camera to film deer with while hunting. I recorded a few things but got to playing with the settings in the cam and noticed a lot of different formats that I can film in. I was wondering what would be the best one to film in.  Mainly will be saving the video on a computer and possible editing some of the video for uploading it on youtube.  The options I have is to film in AVCHD, or MP4. Both film in 1080/60P. 

In AVCHD, I have the options of filming in 1080/60p, or in a Colom under 1080/60i I have options PH 1080, HA 1080, HG 1080, and HE 1080

In MP4 I have options 1080 mp4 and 720mp4

I guess im just wondering will these options change the way the recording looks or plays. I know from 1080 to 720 will be a difference in definition but what about the others.

Thanks


----------



## natureman (Sep 26, 2015)

Quality between AVCHD and MP4 can be about the same depending on recording bit rate.  Probably more important is which one works best with your editing software.  Here is an article that explains the difference.  http://www.macxdvd.com/mac-dvd-video-converter-how-to/avchd-vs-mp4.htm

Also, I shoot progressive 1080/60p not interlaced as it is better image quality. http://www.macxdvd.com/mac-dvd-video-converter-how-to/avchd-vs-mp4.htm  I am currently playing around with a newer format which is 4K.


----------

